# Tripe



## jmmjr78 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey all, 
I am new here. I have been looking for probably the past two years for a recipe similar to the one my grandmother use to make for a tripe (i'll call it stew). she would cook the tripe and dice up potatos and make it in a red sauce just like for pasta. i never caught how she made it. she would just say you put alittle of this and alittle of that and that was her recipe.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

JMM,

Here's a thought. Find a recipe for menudo (a Mexican tripe soup/stew). Look at it and then think your way through it to find what you're looking for in an end result.

Ciao,


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

where was your grandmother from? Personally i hate tripe, but some of the best sauces have been invented to cover the taste. (My opinion, of course). People couldn;t afford anything else, so they had to make it palatable. Italian tripe dishes usually include some orange zest, along with the tomato sauce, sort of like french fish soups. (I think)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Part of the appeal of tripe if you were raised with it is the texture.

JMMJR78,

Do you recall any other ingredients she used other than tripe and potatoes? Did she use real tomatoes? Canned tomatoes? Ketchup? 

Anything Green? Garlic? Onions?

The more specific you are, the better we will be able to help.


----------



## jmmjr78 (Nov 7, 2006)

she was from naples area well her family she primarily was from south philly. i'm sorry i should have been more specific. she never used orange zest in anything. always suateed garlic and onions in olive oil first. than canned tomatos. she would mix some paste some puree a little of water and soime whole canned tomatoes that she would crush in her hand. the only other thing i remember was that she would add a cap or so full of vinegar. my problem has been is that it is hard to find people around me that will even try it let alone know how to cook it. it is not an appealing dish. but i love it. and cannot get it to come out right.


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

My grandmother made it all the time and we loved it. She would par blanch / cook the tripe then rinse it and cut it into about 1" x 2" peices. whale the tripe was cooking she would make a sauce/stew with tomatoes, onions, garlic, white wine, and cranberry beans and finish / cook the tripe in that and add some chopped italian parsley at the end. Do not use the tripe broth it is to strong. eat that with some bread and olive oil!


----------



## jmmjr78 (Nov 7, 2006)

thats sounds mostly the same except for the cranberry.


----------



## trulys (Sep 27, 2006)

JMMJR78,
My husband is very fond of unique choices of ''meats" and he just recently made tripe for our family (intention to expose the kids to new things) and appearantly it was a hit. My son in culinary courses in highschool was ranting to his chef instructor the deliciousness of tripe which didn't value the same oppinion) But my husband used the recipe from Mario Batali's "the Babbo" cookbook with the instruction to soak the tripe in vanilla and vinegar. He now feels he has reached the pinical of a cooking career when you can make tripe for your kids in this day and age knowing full well what it is and they love it (2 of the 8 didn't care for the texture ) i personally wouldn't touch the stuff, so good thing he made it while i was on vacation.
trulys


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I believe blueschef said "cranberry beans", which are a legume, rather than the fruit for Thanksgiving dinner. 

I've made tripe a la mode de Caen twice. The first time I made it with my mom when I was in high school; I was completely turned off by the odor when I blanched it. (Mom made me do that at the stove in our basement!). But the finished dish was fabulous. The second time was when I lived in my own small apartment. The neighbors asked me what the heck I'd been cooking! Again, the result was delectable. When I ate the dish in Caen, it was ghastly- tasted like the parboiled tripe smelled. Only reason I could figure was that I'd used honeycomb tripe and the real dish was made with a different stomach lining (it was not honeycomb tripe).


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

JJMJR78:
Good afternoon. I found your post very interesting. The recipe you have described is the southern Italian version of tripe stew or soup as I call it.
My Mom made it that way. If you are satisfied with the info that you were able to get on preparing this dish... GOOD!!!. If not send post back & I will post the way to make it the way you described or at least with-in reason. Good luck & enjoy the rest of the day.

~Z~BESTUS.:lips:


----------

